
Animation Software Makes Animated GIF Like Flash - alexferri
http://pcwinsoft.com/Animated-Banner-Maker/index.asp
======
alexferri
Animated Banner maker from PCWinSoft creates animated GIF animations with
similar tech to Adobe Animate except it is designed for banners so designed
for short storyboards. If you're familiar with old Flash you will feel right
at home with Animated Banner Maker. In fact the rich content Animated Banner
Maker generates can only be generated by Adobe Animate. If you're in the web
game you should be aware of this new tool. Rich animated content is known to
sell more.

